# Testors F4U-1 Corsair



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Here is my take on Maj. Gregory "Pappy" Boyingtons Lulubelle F4U-1 Corsair made from a Testors 1/72 scale kit. To see more pics of this kit click on the link below.

http://modelmania.niceboard.com/f4u-1-corsair-f65/

AZmodeler
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice! I like the early and mid-war markings that you never see enough of in movies.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wouldn't mind having that in 1:1 to putz around in on the weekend!  rr


----------

